# RV life to Farm living



## Heath Bar (Jun 20, 2018)

After living in my RV and 4 runner for around 2-3 years I was able to hustle enough up to get my own place in the mountains. 35 acres at 8000 feet near the Spanish peaks in southern Colorado. Got veggies and pot plants in the ground with fungi on the way. Check it out!


----------



## AAAutin (Jun 20, 2018)

Hell yeah, man. Congrats!


----------



## Heath Bar (Jun 21, 2018)

AAAutin said:


> Hell yeah, man. Congrats!


Thanks bro Come through anytime you want for a place to stay. Just gatta get to Trinidad


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Jun 22, 2018)

*This is amazing brother ! I'm happy for you, I hope to do the same one day. *


----------



## Heath Bar (Aug 22, 2018)

the ladies are doing good


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 22, 2018)

cute Rotti & congrats on yr progress in life ^_^


----------



## Heath Bar (Sep 2, 2018)

the ladies and 3/4th of the pack


----------



## AAAutin (Sep 4, 2018)

Are you sure you aren't running a dog farm...?


----------



## Heath Bar (Sep 7, 2018)

AAAutin said:


> Are you sure you aren't running a dog farm...?


im definiely running a dog farm. just ganja on the side


----------



## T Paradise (Sep 8, 2018)

Nice one


----------



## Heath Bar (Sep 8, 2018)

hello stp. I need two females to trim bud for the season. if you have your own living set up that is preferable. the farm is 40 miles from trinidad colorado. plenty of space for vans and camping set ups. friendly pets welcome. you will be provided with all the bud you can smoke and meals in excuange for trimmig and a place to stay. We have a full kitchen with running water and use an outhouse. We shower at trinidad lakes campground when needed. am looking for someone that fits in with our flow out here. be prepared for cold weather


----------



## Owl (Sep 8, 2018)

Would you be down to take a chick and a dude? Man and I have our own set up in our van, plus were already in Trinidad CO


----------



## Heath Bar (Sep 9, 2018)

Owl said:


> Would you be down to take a chick and a dude? Man and I have our own set up in our van, plus were already in Trinidad CO[/QUO
> only looking for chicks right now.


----------



## Heath Bar (Sep 10, 2018)

hibiscus purpling up


----------



## Heath Bar (Sep 12, 2018)

space queen starting to look nice. plants should start coming down in about 2 weeks. will let them go as close to the first freeze as possible!


----------



## Heath Bar (Oct 4, 2018)

girl scout cookies started coming down and i finally called it quits on the camry


----------



## SaltyCrew (Oct 4, 2018)

Looks great man keep it up!


----------



## Heath Bar (Oct 8, 2018)

thay first freeze is about to hit today. just took down the rest of the plants. trimmers needed yo!


----------



## Chazten (Oct 8, 2018)

man If I wasn’t busy helping others harvest already me and my lady would be there in a heart beat, long live the Colorado trim scene mwuahahaha norcal is blown up. Good luck friend, happy growing.


----------



## Heath Bar (Oct 10, 2018)

Chazten said:


> man If I wasn’t busy helping others harvest already me and my lady would be there in a heart beat, long live the Colorado trim scene mwuahahaha norcal is blown up. Good luck friend, happy growing.



should be a solid harvest. extra room needed outside to hang


----------

